# Overflow box Question



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm looking to add a sump to my 30 gallon, probably just a 10g and was wondering if the Eshopps PF-800 would work? It's on sale on amazon right now.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

silent1mezzo said:


> I'm looking to add a sump to my 30 gallon, probably just a 10g and was wondering if the Eshopps PF-800 would work? It's on sale on amazon right now.


Ya i think it will do tge job but you need to make a diy sliencer then you are good to go


----------

